# '92 Toyota Camry Radio Problem



## jhlarson79 (Nov 15, 2012)

One day the Camry just started this: after starting the car and turning the radio on, the radio turns itself off and on continuously.
It doesn't happen unless the radio is turned on.

Any suggestions?
Thank you!


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Common on those years, time for a new one


----------



## jhlarson79 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hmm. Easier to say than afford.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Understandable, can be done for less than $100


----------



## jhlarson79 (Nov 15, 2012)

Can you tell me how, or what parts I need to get?
Going to the junk yard today for other things.
Thanks.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

It depends if you plan on replacing the factory radio with another factory one or replacing with an aftermarket radio.


----------



## jhlarson79 (Nov 15, 2012)

So you're saying the whole radio will need to be replaced?
Which option do you think would be cheaper? 
Since the car isn't new, I'd like to find what I'd need at a junk yard.
What do you recommend?
Thanks.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

You would need to find the exact radio you have in there now. Only other option is a cheap aftermarket head unit.


----------



## jhlarson79 (Nov 15, 2012)

Ok, I'll look into it.
Thanks for the help.


----------

